# sub in NW new jersey available



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

Hello,

looking for work in NW jersey. I have a pickup with 7.5' western and a skidsteer (bobcat t200) and a toro dingo with 4.5' plow for sidewalks.

PM me if you are interested. Fully insured, and would entertain the idea of traveling farther for work if I can make overnight arrangements and stay on one large site, or work a few smaller sites close together.

steve


----------

